
Manually Testing SSL/TLS Weaknesses - zerognowl
https://www.contextis.com/resources/blog/manually-testing-ssltls-weaknesses-2016-edition/
======
goatslacker
Amazing work! I'll be following through your post on Saturday; it will be a
pleasure to reproduce some of those attack vectors.

